# wvdial, problem with connecting...

## BlackOps

hello, i have just configured my winmodem using ALSA, it works fine... cuz i could dial from my gentoo, to my mobile phone, using wvdial program  :Smile:  but... i cannot connect to the internet!!

here is my conf file:

```
[Dialer Defaults][/quote]

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 4974366

ISDN = 0

Username = login

Init1 = ATZ

Password = pass

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800
```

and here is what i get:

```
localhost ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT4974366

CONNECT 41333

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

--> Connected, but carrier signal lost!  Retrying...

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

~[7f]}#@!}!}>} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"};[08]~~[7f]}#@!}!}?} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"R}!~~[7f]}#@!}! } }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"+&~~[7f]}#@!}!!} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"b/~~[7f]}#@!}!"} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"(=~~[7f]}#@!}!#} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"a4~~[7f]}#@!}!$} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"-[11]~~[7f]}#@!}!%} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"d}8~~[7f]}#@!}!&} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}".

~~[7f]}#@!}!'} }8}"}&} }*} } }#}$@#}%}&}(}95}!}'}"}(}"g}#~NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT4974366

NO DIALTONE

--> No dial tone.

--> Disconnecting at Sat Sep 23 02:11:38 2006
```

what is the problem?Last edited by BlackOps on Sat Sep 23, 2006 6:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I don't know about your issue, but you might want to remove or change the username and password in your first post...  (unless those are not really them in which case, good for you  :Smile: )

Edit: if you dial the number from a regular telephone, do you get modem squeal on the other end when it answers?

----------

## BlackOps

no, i didnt do that....actually i dont understand you... what exactly i must do to my conf file so that wvdial would work? and when modem dials somewhere, i dont hear anything...and i also dont have sound drivers installed...

so...what to do?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

As for my suggestion in the edit to my post: Pick up your telephone handset.  Dial 4310855.  Does a modem answer on the other end and make some really annoying sounds in your ear?  If not, verify that you have the correct number from your internet service provider.

----------

## BlackOps

i removed that login. sorry.

Ok. i did like you said, and it does such annoying sounds! and this number of ISP is correct!

but everything is same again.... then what is the reason? how to edit conf file, so that make it work?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Ok, so that is the correct number and it answers properly.  Going back and looking at your log, it looks like your ISP is not sending a login prompt that wvdial can recognize.  Did you use wvdialconf to generate your config file?  If not, try using it and try enabling CHAP/PAP.  I don't have wvdial installed (haven't since I got DSL), but I seem to remember there being documentation on how to troubleshoot login problems using a terminal emulator.  Look around in /usr/share/doc/wvdial* to see if there is anything there that might help.

----------

## BlackOps

well, have no idea how to enable CHAP/PAP... didnt find that docs in share folder... but i tried the following:

i took a log file ModemLog_Agere Systems AC'97 Modem.txt  created in Windows XP, when was connecting to the same ISP. here it is:

```
09-23-2006 17:46:01.215 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.215 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.215 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.215 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600   

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - Modem type: Agere Systems AC'97 Modem

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - Modem inf path: oem2.inf

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - Modem inf section: INTEL_AMR_SA.Modem

09-23-2006 17:46:01.235 - Matching hardware ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_24c6&subsys_80521071

09-23-2006 17:46:01.455 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2

09-23-2006 17:46:01.455 - Initializing modem.

09-23-2006 17:46:01.465 - Send: AT<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.465 - Recv: AT<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.465 - Command Echo

09-23-2006 17:46:01.465 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.465 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.475 - Send: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0\V1<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.485 - Recv: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0\V1<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.485 - Command Echo

09-23-2006 17:46:01.485 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.485 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.495 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1\N3%C1&K3N1\J1X4<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.495 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.495 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.495 - Waiting for a call.

09-23-2006 17:46:01.505 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.515 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.515 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.515 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2

09-23-2006 17:46:01.515 - Initializing modem.

09-23-2006 17:46:01.525 - Send: AT<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.535 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.535 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.545 - Send: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0\V1<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.545 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.545 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.555 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1\N3%C1&K3N1\J1X4<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.555 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:01.555 - Interpreted response: OK

09-23-2006 17:46:01.555 - Dialing.

09-23-2006 17:46:01.565 - Send: ATDT#######<cr>

09-23-2006 17:46:26.291 - Recv: <cr><lf>CONNECT 52000 V42bis<cr><lf>

09-23-2006 17:46:26.291 - Interpreted response: Connect

09-23-2006 17:46:26.291 - Connection established at 52000bps.

09-23-2006 17:46:26.291 - Error-control on.

09-23-2006 17:46:26.291 - Data compression on.

```

looking at this log, i decided to edit my wvdial.conf file like this:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

;Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init2 = AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0\V1

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 4401100

ISDN = 0

Username = login

Init1 = ATZ

Password = pass

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 115000
```

and now i get this...

```
localhost ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0V1

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT4401100

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT4401100

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO DIALTONE

--> No dial tone.

--> Disconnecting at Sat Sep 23 17:36:20 2006

```

what is the error? what i must add to init2 string? what to do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackOps,

Here is the windows command set decoded. The Sn= are specific to your modem, so I can't get those.

```
Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 \V1

Init3 = AT S7=60 S30=0 L0 M1 \N3 %C1 &K3 N1 \J1 X4

Init4 = ATS0=0

```

ATZ is reset.

&F Restores the Default profile ATZ does that too.

E0  Does not echo commands

   Commands will not appear in the log

&C1 Reports DCD to applications if a valid carrier is detected.  Data Carried Detected

&D2 DTR drop causes modem to hang-up, auto-answer inhibited.

V1 Word responses to commands, rather than numbers

S0=0

\V1 Set Extended Result Codes on

S7=60

S30=0

L0 Loudspeaker Volume off

You may want to set L2 so you can here whats happening.

M1 Speaker ON until carrier detected.

Not much use with Volume off. M2 will leave the spear on all the time.

\N3 Auto-Reliable operation (V.42 or MNP). If the modem fails to negotiate a reliable connection it will adopt a standard connection as fallback. 

%C1: Enable MNP-5 data compression negotiation

&K3 Enable Bi-directional RTS/CTS interface signals. Modem uses CTS line to control data from DTE. DTE uses RTS line to control data from modem.

N1 Automode detection is enabled. The modem will autodetect the serial settings.

\J1  Serial port speed is to follow the connect speed

X4 Extended response set with BUSY signal and Dialtone detection

There is a few odd things in there since you have a winmodem - it doesn't have a serial port so what do all those real serial port settings do ?

Anyway Windows sets them, so its a good place to start.

----------

## Double

--> Sending: ATDT4401100

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER 

it`s Á very frequent error

try insert 

```
Stupid Mode = yes

Carrier Check = no
```

 in wvdial.conf

----------

## BlackOps

NeddySeagoon, i tried that 4 Init lines...and:

```

localhost ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

OK

--> Sending: AT S7=60 S30=0 L0 M1 N3 %C1 &K3 N1 J1 X4

ERROR

--> Bad init string.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

OK

--> Sending: AT S7=60 S30=0 L0 M1 N3 %C1 &K3 N1 J1 X4

ERROR

--> Bad init string.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

OK

--> Sending: AT S7=60 S30=0 L0 M1 N3 %C1 &K3 N1 J1 X4

ERROR

--> Bad init string.
```

Double.  

I tried stupid mode on, and carrier check no, both together, and not.... and nothing helped... just the annoying modem sounds are a little different...

Oh God... configuring of dialer turned to me even more difficult than configuring slmodem with ALSA.... what to do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackOps,

This line contains an error 

```
--> Sending: AT S7=60 S30=0 L0 M1 N3 %C1 &K3 N1 J1 X4

ERROR

--> Bad init string.

--> Initializing modem. 
```

Windows says 

```
 ATS7=60S30=0L0M1\N3%C1&K3N1\J1X4
```

The J1 near the end should be \J1

To diagnose this sort of thing, break the line into two parts, or remove some of the options and by chaning the split, or addding back options, see when the 

```
ERROR

--> Bad init string.
```

appears. The problem will be with the option you have just reintroduced.

With those settings, your modem didn't ever dial, it kept retrying and stopping at the bad parameter.

----------

## BlackOps

well, it is \J1 in my wvdial.conf file... but anyway, i discovered that, when i dont listen to sounds using telephone, it connects better!! even in windows! so, now i did it like that:

wvdial.conf

```

[Dialer Defaults]

;Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

;Init2 = AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0\V1

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 4974366

ISDN = 0

Username = login

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 \V1

;Init3 = AT S7=60 S30=0 L0 M1 \N3 %C1 &K3 N1 \J1 X4

;Init4 = ATS0=0

Password = pass

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 115200

Stupid Mode = yes

Carrier Check = no

```

and look what do i get now!! it is something another! now i dont pick up telephone while connecting to the internet, just wait...and see this in terminal:

```

localhost ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

CONNECT 38667

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sun Sep 24 14:29:22 2006

--> Pid of pppd: 10144

--> Disconnecting at Sun Sep 24 14:29:22 2006

--> The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 4)

```

what is this thing?? how to fix it?

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)

 

plase post 

```
lsmod
```

----------

## BlackOps

well, in the menuconfig, i have PPP (point-to-point protocol) support and PPP support for async serial ports marked with *

here is lsmod output:

```

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            26944  0

snd_mixer_oss          12480  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            21696  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3616  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32368  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4364  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

pcspkr                  1760  0

sdhci                  11200  0

mmc_core               14560  1 sdhci

yenta_socket           17516  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8256  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            23284  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

8139too                18304  0

mii                     3008  1 8139too

snd_intel8x0           21852  3

rtc                     8660  0

snd_intel8x0m          10892  5

snd_ac97_codec         63424  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

snd_ac97_bus            1248  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                45156  7 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14212  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    30564  22 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6024  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm

nfs                    79276  0

lockd                  41416  1 nfs

sunrpc                100540  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143884  0

dm_mirror              14128  0

dm_mod                 36024  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6180  0

sata_mv                12712  0

ata_piix                8036  0

ahci                   10756  0

sata_qstor              6372  0

sata_vsc                5380  0

sata_uli                4772  0

sata_sis                5188  0

sata_sx4                9732  0

sata_nv                 6212  0

sata_via                5636  0

sata_svw                4900  0

sata_sil24              7780  0

sata_sil                6408  0

sata_promise            7748  0

libata                 40044  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15848  0

ohci1394               25456  0

ieee1394               55416  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8960  0

ohci_hcd               14468  0

uhci_hcd               16296  0

usb_storage            55456  0

usbhid                 31488  0

ehci_hcd               21608  0

usbcore                80448  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## Double

do you have support ppp into kernel?

post:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ppp
```

if you have support ppp from modules try this:

```
modprobe bsd_comp

modprobe dummy

modprobe ppp_async                                                                                                                         

modprobe ppp_deflate
```

----------

## BlackOps

well! its done! here what i did:

```

localhost ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ppp

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

localhost ~ # modprobe bsd_comp

localhost ~ # modprobe dummy

FATAL: Module dummy not found.

localhost ~ # modprobe ppp_async

localhost ~ # modprobe ppp_deflate

localhost ~ #
```

module dummy not found.... but i tried to dial again, and it worked! here is my final wvdial.conf file:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 4974366

ISDN = 0

Username = user

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 \V1

Password = pass

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 115200

Carrier Check = no

Login Prompt = yes

Password Prompt = yes
```

and here is normal output:

```

localhost ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

AT &F E0 &C1 &D2 V1 S0=0 V1

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT4974366

--> Waiting for carrier.

CONNECT 50667

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

User Access Verification

Username:

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: sav7437f

sav7437f

Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

Entering PPP mode.

Async interface address is unnumbered (FastEthernet0)

Your IP address is 0.0.0.0. MTU is 1500 bytes

Header compression is on.

--> Looks like a welcome message.

--> Starting pppd at Sun Sep 24 19:14:25 2006

--> Pid of pppd: 10217

--> Using interface ppp0

--> local  IP address 212.38.116.80

--> remote IP address 212.38.114.4

--> primary   DNS address 212.38.114.16

--> secondary DNS address 212.38.114.17

```

so.. MY PROBLEM IS SOLVED  thanks to everyone who helped me here!

----------

## Double

there is no need   :Wink: 

----------

